# Martingale Collars



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

What's the use for them? 

I've heard/read that the way they are designed (generally for use on hounds) dogs can't slip their head out of them. But that they also sort of "choke" the dog?
I'm training my brats not to pull when walking without one, but at the same time, in the case that they do get excited and start pulling I don't want them to be able to slip their collar over their heads.
I also don't want them to choke themselves... and I don't like harnesses, and apologize for being a picky pain in the butt :biggrin:.

I was looking at the prettiness of some on the 2hounds site, but boy are they expensive >_<. Plus I feel that there is a chance it will be invisible under their long-ish coat, lol.

What are your opinions on martingales, and which ones do you like/dislike?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I *love* my martingale collars. I have bought from Etsy as well as 2HD. The collars from both places are really nice. The ones from 2HD are made exceptionally well and are very durable. Well worth the money IMO.

I use one for Duncan all the time, we train in one as well. I don't really feel like it "chokes" like a choke chain would. There is much more surface area. I feel that my dogs are a bit more secure in a martingale as apposed to a regular buckle or snap collar.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I use martingale collars on my danes and boxer. Annie easily slips out of buckle collars. 
The kind I buy (2hounds or The Hound Haberdashery) have 2" of surface area and are made of pretty "forgiving" material. They also aren't like a chain choke collar in the sense that they do have a limit to how much they tighten. Only a portion of the collar tightens when pulling, rather than the entire thing. I don't have pullers really but I feel much more secure that my dogs can not slip out with these collars rather than a buckle. 
Plus, they're really good looking collars.:smile:
Honestly, I have a few 2houndsdesign collars, and a few ones from THH on etsy, and I can't tell much of a difference between them. They have held up pretty equally, and I pay $37 on 2hounds but only $23 on etsy, so I go that route more often now.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I use a martingale on Quinn. I also used one for my previous dog, Angel, who seemed to have some sort of sight hound in him. They do tighten when pulled, but only a small amount, not like a choke. I think Quinn would be able to slip a regular collar easily. He still spooks sometimes. The other day I brought him to work. I parked under the ridiculously large flag on a very windy day. I was loosely holding the leash and getting stuff out of the car. A huge gust came, the flag made a bunch of noise and just about scared the bejeezus out of him. He tried to bolt. A buckle collar would have slipped right off.

One of my pet peeves is poorly fitted collars. I'd say about 90% of the dogs that come in the hospital have collars on so loose that they can, and do, walk right out of them.

He has a leather one someone who lives near me made. He has one from collar mania and one from peachy keen pets.

Darla wears a regular flat collar. She is more of a working dog and has a greater likelihood of getting caught up on something.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

3Musketeers said:


> What's the use for them?
> 
> I've heard/read that the way they are designed (generally for use on hounds) dogs can't slip their head out of them. But that they also sort of "choke" the dog?
> I'm training my brats not to pull when walking without one, but at the same time, in the case that they do get excited and start pulling I don't want them to be able to slip their collar over their heads.
> ...


Essentially they were designed for Sighthounds and greyhounds as their neck was bigger than their head and would just slip out of a normal collar, I don't think the purpose was anything but that, they aren't choke chains they are thicker normally which would push away from chocking them. Having said that i personally love them because they can be nicely adjusted on the dog not too tight ALL the time, but tight when needed, And they can be extremely nice looking compared to other collars I think that is why they have taken off.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Martingales are pretty much the only collars I use. They're just so much safer. A lot are buckle-free so there's no weak point, and they can't slip off a dog's head when properly fitted. 

They do tighten, and you can give a slight correction with them, but they're not chokes. A dog won't choke pulling on a martingale any more than they would on a flat collar. Although I do see plenty of dogs practically strangling themselves on flat collars dragging their owners around, lol.


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

Our dog club will not allow chokers and said that the Martingale will prevent the possible crushing of the trachea if corrected with a choker too hard/rough. With the Martingale...this is not a problem because of the flat nylon piece over the throat.
Now I never had a crushed trachea on any of my prior dog's trained with the choker...but I can certainly understand the concern about constant "crushing" one on a "problematic" puller...or an adult dog that was a rescue and needed to be trained to walk on lead (and was not prior)
The trachea supported by tough rings made of cartilage could be a problem if constantly "hammered" with a choker...and weakened at a certain point due to the aforementioned....the Martingale reduces this particular phenomenon from happening...or at least so they claim.
Collapsed trachea syndrome will depend on the severity of the deterioration. Usually, the dog will have difficulty breathing, especially during exercise. The deeper the pet tries to inhale, the more the trachea collapses, further restricting air flow (similar to sucking on a straw too hard). The pet appears to tire easily as it becomes short of breath. Dogs with a collapsing trachea will generally cough as if trying to clear the airways, and occasionally this cough will sound like a goose honk. In very severe cases, the tongue and gums will appear blue as breathing becomes restricted.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I met a miniature B.T. who had a collapsed trachea from constantly pulling, they obviously at the time didn't know about the "easy walk" or it hadn't been invented yet, it was one of my first introductions to the B.T before I knew this was the challenge I wanted.

I use martingales and it is the only collars in my house, but not material collar martingales as that would be like a mosquito on my dogs if a squirrel were to run by.:tsk: I use the ones that have a a large size chain for the tightening part of the collar.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

:biggrin: Now I really want to get some for my brats.
Yup, I was trying to stay away from buckle collars, especially the quick-release ones cause of their ability to break open. Thanks, reassuring that they don't choke, that's what I'm trying to stay away from.

Popi has a tendency to back-pull sometimes until the collar is literally half-way over her head and I don't want to risk it with the regular flat collars.

I do think 2in. is a little bit too thick though, hahahah, maybe a 1 in. will do.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Having Italian Greyhounds which have very exposed trachea, and a head that's narrower than their necks, the only collar we use are martingales. We get ours from Karen's Kollars (you get to design your own and she'll resize for free if it's needed). A martingale shouldn't choke a dog because it has a very limited amount of slack to pull "tight". We also have gotten collars from K9 closet that are pretty nice too, the hardware is "heavier" and they aren't as "padded" but they are adjustable.


----------



## pudlemom (Jul 11, 2010)

I love martingale Collars I have purchased them form here Lupine 3/4 inch Combo (Martingale) Collar for Medium Dogs they have decent prices and come in 1/2" to 1" sizes and the best part is the are guaranteed for life even against chewing.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We use martingales exclusively on my collies and shelties. They have a narrow head and if startled they can back right ot of a regular collar. Also the level of correction with this collar is pretty much all they need to remind them to mind their manners. I love these and have gotten a few and when I breed all my pups go home with their own martingale.


----------

